# Size contiboard?



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Size contiboard will I need for 4x2x2?

What else will I need from builders yard/B&Q why'll I'm there?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Anyone please?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Also how would I go about making a stand/shelf thing for the viv? Contiboard again?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Currently Active Users: 530 (351 members and 179 guests) and noone knows lol?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you will need 1 sheet of 8x4 which most places will be able to cut for you
to 3 x 4x2 ie bottom top and back then cut the spare 4x2 int half for the sides i usualy use a strip i 3 inch conti board top and bottom then you should get aprox 12' of 6mm runner for glass
then you need some ventilation in the back or sides you can use the ventilation panals from the builders yard/b&q
just look at a vivarium thats built and you will see whats what on how to buils also you may need to get some silicon to seal the inside


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> you will need 1 sheet of 8x4 which most places will be able to cut for you
> to 3 x 4x2 ie bottom top and back then cut the spare 4x2 int half for the sides i usualy use a strip i 3 inch conti board top and bottom then you should get aprox 12' of 6mm runner for glass
> then you need some ventilation in the back or sides you can use the ventilation panals from the builders yard/b&q
> just look at a vivarium thats built and you will see whats what on how to buils also you may need to get some silicon to seal the inside


So I'll need

3 4x2 pieces, 1 for top, 1 for bottom and 1 for back

And 2 2x2 for sides?

But then how would I go about adding runners?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bump anyone?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

3 4x2 top, bottom and back
2 2x2 for sides

All cut to size in maple

£20  cheap?


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats about normal price. Post some piccies as you go


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> Thats about normal price. Post some piccies as you go


Will do just got to pop in and order it soon


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> 3 4x2 pieces, 1 for top, 1 for bottom and 1 for back
> And 2 2x2 for sides?

That won't work. Take a look at how a viv is put together and think about it.

HINT: how thick is contiboard?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

snickers said:


> > 3 4x2 pieces, 1 for top, 1 for bottom and 1 for back
> > And 2 2x2 for sides?
> 
> That won't work. Take a look at how a viv is put together and think about it.
> ...


Hm it'd lose some "?

Shit lol..


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

what sizw viv do you want and how thick is board your gonna use? 18mm or 15mm ? i will give you a cutting list when you have decided...............thats if you want one of course:2thumb:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> what sizw viv do you want and how thick is board your gonna use? 18mm or 15mm ? i will give you a cutting list when you have decided...............thats if you want one of course:2thumb:


4x2x2 

And not sure it's maple contiboard from local wood place so probably normal which is 15? Or isit 18? Lol

And ye much appreciated!


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

could be either........lol use 18mm if you can spare the xtra cash.And the boards are not 8 x 4 either they will be 2.4m x 1.2m which is slightly smaller


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> could be either........lol use 18mm if you can spare the xtra cash.And the boards are not 8 x 4 either they will be 2.4m x 1.2m which is slightly smaller


Hm :\ how would I go about it?

He said he can cut me

3 4x2s and 2x2s?

But how would I screw them together without losing any mm?


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

that wont fit together if you back is same length as top and bottom,back will need to be the thickness of the board x 2 shorter than your top and bottom so it fits in side the sides.............understand?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> that wont fit together if you back is same length as top and bottom,back will need to be the thickness of the board x 2 shorter than your top and bottom so it fits in side the sides.............understand?


Ah ye I get you I think :\

Needs to be same thickness but like 36mm shorter? Or am I being wrong lol


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

yes 18mm board will need to 36mm shorter and 15mm is 30mm shorter....yep u got the idea now...........:lol2:


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

iv been machining timber, mdf, mfc, conti board for 24 years so i find it easy............give me a car engine and am stuffed:lol2:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> iv been machining timber, mdf, mfc, conti board for 24 years so i find it easy............give me a car engine and am stuffed:lol2:


 Where as I know quite abit about cars as dads a mechanic haha he knows about wood etc as he's a house renovator now but want to do this on my own without asking if you get me?

Any help appreciated!  :no1:


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

i get ya.............golden rule is measure twice cut once,just think about what your doing.When youv finished you will wonder what u were flapping about,and best of luck.Dont forget the piccy of finished viv:2thumb:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> i get ya.............golden rule is measure twice cut once,just think about what your doing.When youv finished you will wonder what u were flapping about,and best of luck.Dont forget the piccy of finished viv:2thumb:


Any chance of a cutting guide still? Please :2thumb:


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

someone please correct me if im wrong but...........

15mm conti- 4x2x2 ( 1200x600x600)
2 @ 1200x600 top and bot.
2 @ 570x600 sides
1 @ 1170x570 solid back
2 @ 1170x50 or 60 for runners to sit on


18mm conti 4x2x2 (1200x600x600)
2 @ 1200x600 top and bot.
2 @ 564x600 sides
1 @ 1164x564 solid back
2 @ 1164x50 or 60 for runners to sit on

im pretty sure this is correct, although i havent allowed for the edge strip
(usually 1-2mm)

like i said please let someone confirm this before having it cut.
good luck with your build


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

1200 x 600 x 2 top /bottom
600 x 600 x2 sides
1164 x 600 x1 back
1164 x 70 x2 rails to take runners if useing 18 mm board

1200 x 600 x2
600 x 600 x2
1170 x600 x 1
1170 x 70 if useing 15 mm board

back to fit inside the sides


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

ozyshane said:


> someone please correct me if im wrong but...........
> 
> 15mm conti- 4x2x2 ( 1200x600x600)
> 2 @ 1200x600 top and bot.
> ...


That sounds better

The guy said just take exact measurements I want in and he'll cut it

So with edge strip do I take 2mm off top or bottom sorry newb here lol

And what you mean edge strips :blush:?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

:bash: :lol2: dont worry about the 1mm, it will be fine as is. the edge strip is the strip that covers the cut edges of your boards. it has a glue on the back and can be ironed on using a t-towel to stop you from burning it. hope this helps.


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

if you are useing 1mm edgeing then 1200 x 600 will become 1198x 598 cut size then you just edge each side


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Right you all probably hate me now sorry

So if I order

1198x 598

Then edge each side

How would I screw it all together? Screws or glue or?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

put it all together by...

get bottom and 1 side hold in place drill pilot holes,countersink then screw. you can get screws that will take plastic caps to keep it looking tidy.if your pilot hole is straight you shouldnt split any of the conti.

next do the same with the other side
(you should have it on its back on a flat surface)
next screw on the top
next screw in the back (if solid)
next screw in the rails? (the bits that take the runners)
fix runners on add glass and presto! a viv

have you actually got the materials? i dont mean to offend but, it sounds like you would benefit by having a viv built for you by someone on here. it might cost a little more, but you cant knock a professionally built viv. i would reccomend getting a quote from jeff poilet (think thats right) on here. good luck,shane


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

ozyshane said:


> put it all together by...
> 
> get bottom and 1 side hold in place drill pilot holes,countersink then screw. you can get screws that will take plastic caps to keep it looking tidy.if your pilot hole is straight you shouldnt split any of the conti.
> 
> ...


Once I get going, I'll do a good job I think lol, I'd rather have a go and do it myself tbh as no harm in trying and won't learn if I don't as may need to build more in future.


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

thats fair enough, and a good point. the only way to learn is to have a go.send us a pic when your done,not to pass judgement,just to see how youve got on. almost forgot, dont forget to seal around the inside edges with aquarium grade silicone.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

ozyshane said:


> thats fair enough, and a good point. the only way to learn is to have a go.send us a pic when your done,not to pass judgement,just to see how youve got on. almost forgot, dont forget to seal around the inside edges with aquarium grade silicone.


Thanks just phoned up Pets at home now, £3.99 for 25grams that'd be enough? Or 2 tubes just incase?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> So if I order
> 1198x 598
> Then edge each side

No thats not going to work either...probably.

contiboard comes in sizes like 8*2 or 8*4. If you use 8*2 the long sides will already be sealed with melamine. On the other hand the short ends won't be sealed. If you use 8*4 only 1 long side will be sealed, but the cut side could be put to the back so you won't need to apply the edging stuff.
The upshot is that you need 1198 * 600

Another tip is to cut a few mm off the cut ends before you start cutting to size so you know they are square and not water damaged.

> How would I screw it all together? Screws or glue or?
Screws, but seal all the cut edges with aquarium sealant as you put it together. Not to stick it but to stop water getting in.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

snickers said:


> > So if I order
> > 1198x 598
> > Then edge each side
> 
> ...


The guy in shop is going to cut it for me, he said just bring measurements in and leave him to it and he'll phone when done.... So what should I ask for? Sizes?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Viv builders for the back do you use contiboard, ply or hardboard?


----------



## chriscommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

I used contiboard, but to save money you can use 3mm hardboard.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

chriscommunist said:


> I used contiboard, but to save money you can use 3mm hardboard.


Not bothered about saving few pennies lol, just wondering what's best for rock bg builds?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bump at not knowing what size to get? If it's 15mm I get what? And if it's 18mm I get? I'll be getting ply for back to build rock bg aswell


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i found this, which helped me make mine (well still a working progress) but here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/285689-new-leo-viv-fake-wall.html

hope it helps


----------

